# Air Operations Officer



## Thinkingofenlisting (28 Sep 2020)

Does anyone have any info/insight into this new trade aside from the website? Considering applying, but would love to hear more about what to expect. Thanks.


----------



## ipman247 (24 Nov 2020)

I tried to apply for Air operations officer in August. Apparently they were only open for ROTP applicants and from what I was told, that is the furthest they were planning to go for at least a year.


----------

